# Pentacon 50mm f/1.8 (M42)



## BKSPicture (May 13, 2014)

Did a review of the Pentacon 50mm f/1.8 (M42) on my blog. 
Here are some of the test shots. 
B&W shots are analog and are taken with a Chinon CEII Memotron and AGFA CINEREX (X-ray film)
Color shots are digital and are taken with a Canon 500D.


*My review has more and hires images which can be found on my blog:* [url]http://www.blog.bkspicture.com/review_Pentacon_50mm_f1_8.html[/URL]

















* * * *


----------

